# [Request] Simple Quinoa recipes



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Im looking for pasta-like dishes. Anything and anything would help. Preferably vegetarian, but im sure I can substitute meat  with quorn.

Thanks :wave:


----------

